
How London Became a Playground for the Rich - pseudolus
https://medium.com/s/story/london-doesnt-love-us-b6606af4aef8
======
jayko
Ok, the author has to decide. Is this a product of progressivism (he admits
that the city has been left leaning for decades, a symbol of globalism) or is
it a product of late capitalism? Progressivism is at odds with Capitalism, you
can't have both, except if he means the Chinese version of 'Capitalism'.

